# Abroad?



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone gone abroad for IUI treatment with donor sperm? I've been looking at a few options and it's so much cheaper abroad, but how do-able is it?
Would love to hear any stories of anyone who has gone abroad for treatment, successful or otherwise


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Laura,

I have not been abroad, but have met people who went to Danemark for IUI and got pregnant. We have never looked that closely into it. I thought it must be a nightmare to organise if you only want to go for the day of the IUI as you can't plan in advance, i.e. asking for a day annual leave tomorrow. However, I suppose it depends where you live, how flexible you are with getting a day off and how much last minute flights are to where you want to go. And as I said, it does work for some people.
We preferred having a donor the child could meet one day. This was another factor that would have limited us to certain countries.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Laura, 

I'm at the planning stage too, trying to work out how feasible going abroad would be for us. I'm leaning towards Copenhagen because there are some cheap clinics there and flights are easy for us. Have you looked at Storkklinik and Copenhagen Fertility Center?

My main worry is about taking time off work and the short notice so I am testing with opks and taking my temperature every morning now so when the time comes I can predict ovulation more accurately..

Good luck with whichever path you decide to take!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

There was someone who used to post on here who has triplets from IUI abroad, not sure sure which country but Copenhagen seems to ring a bell. It seems they are not as bothered about amount of follicles as the UK is (apart from where Kelz went who also has triplets). Maybe that's worth considering before the emotions kick in!! Best of luck! xx


----------



## kamelahee33 (Apr 17, 2012)

Have been researching too and there seems to be a lot people directing us towards Denmark. Have looked up the Stork clinic (which was founded by a Lesbian) as recommended by my GYN. My GYN is treating a lesbian couple who went there. They were very fortunate to get pregnant on the first try. If anyone else have suggestions on where to go I would love to hear them.


----------



## Lisa139 (Sep 11, 2011)

My partner and I went to a clinic in Demark for IUI using donor sperm.  We went to Diers Klinic in Aarhus.  They were absolutely fantastic and couldn’t recommend them enough. 

You can use an open or anonymous donor in Denmark and you don’t have to have “implications” counselling.  I’m pretty sure that in Denmark that they follow the same guidelines in the UK in the number of eggs they put back in for IVF treatment.  They will not treat you for IUI if you have too many follicles (not sure what the limit is).  Also, as Denmark is in the EU they follow EU guidelines in regards to fertility treatment.

I’d say if you have a regular cycle and hit your surge pretty much the same time each month than the travelling over shouldn’t be too difficult.  

Also, there’s no need to worry about the language.  The Danes’ English is excellent so you’ll have no problems on that front!  I’d say it’s better than ours!  

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
Good luck!


----------



## kamelahee33 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you! I have PM'd ya already


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck x

if you find out about what clinic isnt fussy about how many folicles u get, 

it would be good to know, id never thought of that. 

Bridgex


----------

